# Slightly complex setup, Samba disconnect issues

## jasonpf

I've been running a Gentoo server w/ a Xen Kernel for quite some time now.  Due to this setup, I have my active IP on xenbr0.  I have my system connected to my PC via crossover cable (gigabit), then set up 2 NICs in my Windows system that are bridged.  I originally did this as I was having performance problems when transcoding 1080p on my workstation to send to my PS3 (I wanted to keep traffic from blocking from having my PC request the file on 1 NIC, transcode on the fly, then send it right back out on the same NIC for playback on the PS3 - if that makes any sense).

The issue I'm having right now is that any request to the Samba server has a chance to simply fail.  This can happen in the middle of a transfer to my PC, when requesting file info, etc.  I did some network diagnostics and I'm not getting any packet loss and latency is 0.3 ms (as it should be, it's a crossover cable).  I noticed the issues after I shutdown my server and workstation for a bit (which my server had 260+ days of uptime) - upon restart I lost access to my shares, which I tracked down to a Samba update I had a while ago that had a bug with Windows 7 (I didn't restart Samba after the upgrade, so it was still running the old version - was driving me nuts figuring this out).  I upgraded to net-fs/samba-3.5.8-r1 to resolve my Windows 7 related issue (mostly), but I'm having these odd disconnects now (almost every time I transfer a fairly large file, the server is practically unusable).

My Samba USE flags: USE="acl aio client cups netapi pam readline server smbclient -addns -ads -avahi -caps -cluster -debug -doc -examples -fam -ldap -ldb -quota -smbsharemodes -smbtav2 -swat -syslog -winbind"

The following is the machine log file with debug=2 in the smb.conf when I open the share and right-click a file to get it's properties (which takes FOREVER and debugging seems a bit verbose for being on 2):

```

[2011/04/19 21:41:27.671770,  2] auth/auth.c:304(check_ntlm_password)

  check_ntlm_password:  authentication for user [P-Chan] -> [jpfingstmann] -> [jpfingstmann] succeeded

[2011/04/19 21:41:27.681261,  1] smbd/service.c:1070(make_connection_snum)

  shinji (10.11.12.51) connect to service shares initially as user jpfingstmann (uid=101, gid=1000) (pid 15931)

[2011/04/19 21:41:35.684032,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=3)

[2011/04/19 21:41:35.685594,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=2) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:41:35.702128,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=3)

[2011/04/19 21:42:27.584345,  2] smbd/process.c:2220(deadtime_fn)

  Closing idle connection

[2011/04/19 21:42:28.038935,  2] auth/auth.c:304(check_ntlm_password)

  check_ntlm_password:  authentication for user [P-Chan] -> [jpfingstmann] -> [jpfingstmann] succeeded

[2011/04/19 21:42:28.048905,  1] smbd/service.c:1070(make_connection_snum)

  shinji (10.11.12.51) connect to service shares initially as user jpfingstmann (uid=101, gid=1000) (pid 15935)

[2011/04/19 21:42:28.066005,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=1)

[2011/04/19 21:42:28.417580,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.112029,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.113326,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.130383,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.133105,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.149858,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.184749,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=5)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.187618,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=4) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.204169,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=5)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.208240,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=4) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.223539,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=5)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.227474,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=4) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.243162,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=5)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.245941,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=4) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.262235,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=5)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.266365,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=4) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.282301,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=5)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.286161,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=4) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.320743,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.351391,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=No write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.352656,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.370973,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=No write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.372253,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.389895,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=No write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.391093,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.415838,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.417176,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.434115,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.436624,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.454401,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=Yes (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.456744,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.473819,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.475324,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.491468,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.494141,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.509896,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.511324,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.527922,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.529483,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.545298,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.547760,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.564599,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.567054,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:32.585726,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:33.013293,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:33.029636,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:33.032329,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:33.049188,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=Yes (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:33.050623,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:33.067753,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:33.069202,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:33.085048,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:33.087772,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:33.104325,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=Yes write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:33.381659,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

[2011/04/19 21:42:33.473990,  2] smbd/open.c:634(open_file)

  jpfingstmann opened file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts read=No write=No (numopen=4)

[2011/04/19 21:42:33.476902,  2] smbd/close.c:656(close_normal_file)

  jpfingstmann closed file Multimedia/Videos/Movies/Randomfile/Randomfile.2.1080p.h264.dd51.ts (numopen=3) NT_STATUS_OK

```

Here is my smb.conf:

```

[global]

   workgroup = UAO

   server string = Samba Server

   security = user

   bind interfaces only = Yes

   interfaces = xenbr0

   load printers = yes

   map to guest = bad user

   guest account = pcguest

   log level = 2

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 500

   passdb backend = tdbsam

   local master = yes

   domain master = yes

   preferred master = yes

   dns proxy = no

   username map = /etc/samba/user.map

   max protocol = smb2

;[homes]

;   comment = Home Directories

;   browseable = no

;   writable = yes

[shares]

        path = datastorage

        comment = Main Share

        browseable = yes

        writable = yes

        valid users = jpfingstmann

[Games]

   path = /datastorage/Software/Games

   hide unreadable = yes

   public = yes

   guest ok = yes

   guest only = yes

   writable = no

   printable = no

[Multimedia]

   path = /datastorage/Multimedia

   hide unreadable = yes

   public = yes

   guest ok = yes

   guest only = yes

   writable = no

   printable = no

[Public]

   path = /datastorage/Public

   public = yes

   writable = yes

   guest ok = yes

   guest only = yes

   printable = no

   veto files = /.recycle/

   vfs objects = recycle

   recycle:keeptree=True

   recycle:versions=True

   recycle:touch=True

```

Portage info (just realized my use flags are a bit crazy... but that shouldn't cause my issue,  I think):

```

Portage 2.1.9.46 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.34-xen-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-xen-r4-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X2_245_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 19 Apr 2011 17:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 2.7.1, 3.1.3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.7.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2, 4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.34

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.34 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline session sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Any ideas?  Thanks!

----------

